# Ημερίδα: Το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2012)

*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ: ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗ​*
17 Οκτωβρίου 2012
Γραφείο του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, Λ. Αμαλίας 8, Αθήνα (Μετρό Σύνταγμα)
_09.45 - 14.00: ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ & ΕΚΔΟΤΕΣ / 16.00 - 19.00: ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ & ΜΕΤΑΦΡ. ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ_​




|
*Εισαγωγή*

09.45-09.55|
*Πάνος Καρβούνης*
, Επικεφαλής της Αντιπροσωπείας της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στην Ελλάδα
_Χαιρετισμοί_
|
*Ουρανία Κακριδά*
, Επικεφαλής Europe Direct Δήμου Αθηναίων, Προϊσταμένη της Διεύθυνσης Διεθνούς Συνεργασίας και Δημοσίων Σχέσεων του Δήμου Αθηναίων
10.00-10.10|
*Σίμος Γραμμενίδης *
(ΑΠΘ)
|
_Το ακαδημαϊκό μεταφραστικό τοπίο στην Ελλάδα_

10.10-10.20|
*Αναστασία Δασκαρόλη *
(ΕΚΠΑ), 
|
_Η εθελοντική μετάφραση_

10.20-10.30|
*Kλεοπάτρα Ελαιοτριβιάρη*
(ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ)
|
_Ο ρόλος της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ στη διαμόρφωση του μεταφραστικού τοπίου_

10.30-10.40|
*Μαρία Μουσαφίρη*
(ΠΕΜ)
|
_Η ΠΕΜ στο ψηφιδωτό του ελληνικού μεταφραστικού χώρου_

10.40-10.45|
*Στράτος Μεϊντανόπουλος *
(Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή)
|
_Παρουσίαση και στόχοι της ημερίδας_


|1.
*Μεταφραστής και εκδοτική αλυσίδα*
- Συντονισμός: Τ. Δημητρούλια
10.50-11.00|
*Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια*
(ΑΠΘ)
|
_Η μεταφραστική διαδικασία στον εκδοτικό οίκο_

11.00-11.10|
*Μάγδα Καραβιώτη*
(Εκδόσεις Κριτική)
|
_Η παραγωγή του βιβλίου: Μια συνεργατική διαδικασία_

11.10-11.20|
*Νίκος Κουμπιάς*
(Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης)
|
_Μετάφραση και επιμέλεια επιστημονικών βιβλίων_

11.20-11.40|
_Συζήτηση_

11.40-12.00|
*καφές*



|2.
*Εκδόσεις και πανεπιστήμιο *
- Συντονισμός: Μ. Σιδηροπούλου
12.10 - 12.20|
*Αναστασία Αντωνοπούλου *
(ΕΚΠΑ) 
|
_Eκδοτικές πρωτοβουλίες στο πλαίσιο του Διατμηματικού Μεταπτυχιακού Προγράμματος "Μετάφραση – Μεταφρασεολογία"_
12.20 - 12.40|Μαρία Σιδηροπούλου (ΕΚΠΑ)
|
_Πολιτισμικές μεταβλητές στην μεταφραστική πρακτική: απολογισμός ενός μαθήματος_
12.30 - 12.40|Δημήτρης Φίλιας (Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο)
|
_Λογοτεχνική μετάφραση: Συμπόρευση του δασκάλου με τον μεταφραστή;_

12.40 - 12.50|
*Συζήτηση*



|3.
*Ο μεταφραστής βιβλίων*
- Συντονισμός: Α. Δασκαρόλη
13.00 - 13.10|
*Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ*
(ΑΠΘ)
|
_Η κριτική της μετάφρασης_

13.10 - 13.20|
*Θάλεια Μπίστικα*

|
_Το ταξίδι της μετάφρασης ελληνικών τεχνοκριτικών κειμένων: Από την κατανόηση στην αναδημιουργία _

13.20 - 13.30|
*Ηρακλής Οικονόμου *
(Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών, ΣΜΕΔ))
_|Η εργασιακή πραγματικότητα για τους μεταφραστές-επιμελητές-διορθωτές στον ελληνικό εκδοτικό χώρο σήμερα_

13.30 - 13.40|
*Μαρία Παπαδήμα*
(ΕΚΠΑ) 
|
_Ο μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας: ένα επάγγελμα με μέλλον_

13.40 - 14.00|
*Συζήτηση*


*14.00 - 16.00|μπουφές*


|4.
*Θεσμικοί πελάτες του μεταφραστή *
- Συντονισμός: Μ. Σιμεγιάτου
16.00 - 16.10|
*Βάσω Μαργώνη *
(Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή) 
|
_Η εξωτερική μετάφραση στη ΓΔ Μετάφρασης της Επιτροπής _

16.10 - 16.20|
*Μαρία Βρανά*
(ΥΠΕΞ)
|
_Η υπηρεσία της μετάφρασης με επίκεντρο τον πολίτη_

16.20 - 16.30|
*Χαρά Φρυγανά*
(ΥΠΕΞ)
|
_Ιδιαιτερότητες και προκλήσεις της μετάφρασης δημόσιων εγγράφων_

16.30 - 16.50|
_Συζήτηση_




|5.
*Μοντέλα μεταφραστικών γραφείων*
- Συντονισμός: Μ. Μουσαφίρη
17.00 - 17.10|
*Αλίκη Αναγνώστη - Κωνσταντίνα Τυροβολά*

|
_Παρουσίαση της κοινότητας μεταφραστών yourtranslator.gr : προκλήσεις και προτάσεις_

17.10 - 17.20|
*Κωνσταντίνα Μιχαηλάκη*

|
_Ιδιόκτητο μεταφραστικό γραφείο στην επαρχία - η πρόκληση_

17.20 - 17.30|
*Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά*
(ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ)
|
_Ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής και το κατ' οίκον γραφείο_

17.30 - 17.50|
_Συζήτηση_


17.50 - 18.10|καφές


|6.
*Μεταφρ. επιχειρήσεις & free lance μεταφραστές*
-Συντονισμός: Α. Βηδενμάιερ
18.10 - 18.20|
*Όλγα Καρυώτη *
(ΣΜΕΔ)
|
_Δουλεύοντας για τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης_

18.20 - 18.30|
*Σάββας Παυλίδης*

|
_Όψεις χρηστής συνεργασίας free-lance μεταφραστή-μεταφραστικής επιχείρησης_

18.30 - 18.40|
*Κώστας Σαμαράς*

|
_Περί τοπικής προσαρμογής (localisation)_
*18.30 - 19.00|Συζήτηση*

*ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ*
*Στράτος Μεϊντανόπουλος* | Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, ΓΔ Μετάφρασης
*Αναστασία Δασκαρόλη*| ΕΚΠΑ (Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών)
*Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια* | ΑΠΘ (Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης)
*Κλεοπάτρα Ελαιοτριβιάρη* | ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ (Πανελλήνια Ενωση Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου)
*Μαρία Μουσαφίρη | *ΠΕΜ (Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών)


----------



## Constantina (Oct 15, 2012)

Με ενημέρωσαν ότι χωρίς αστυνομική ταυτότητα δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση στο χώρο. Μην την ξεχάσετε!


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 17, 2012)

Θα είμαι εκεί! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, υποχρεώσεις, από εκείνες που περιμένουν τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία σε κάθε στροφή (και που συχνά εύχεται πριν από κάθε στροφή να τον περιμένουν), θα με κρατήσουν στο γραφείο μου. Λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω να δω κάποιους ανθρώπους από κοντά. Ελπίζω ότι θα ενημερωθούμε κάποια στιγμή για το περιεχόμενο των ομιλιών. Θα ήθελα πολύ να γράψω τον αντίλογο στην ομιλία με τον τίτλο «Ο μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας: ένα επάγγελμα με μέλλον».


----------



## Themis (Oct 18, 2012)

Τηλεπαρακολούθησα μεγάλο μέρος της ημερίδας. Κάποιοι φόβοι μου επαληθεύτηκαν, αλλά λιγότερο απ' όσο περίμενα: αρκετοί ομιλητές δεν κατόρθωσαν να διαχειριστούν το απλούστατο γεγονός ότι διέθεταν μόνο 10 λεπτά ομιλίας. Δεν ξεμπέρδεψαν μέσα σε δυο-τρεις φράσεις με τις αβροφροσύνες και τα αυτονόητα για να επικεντρωθούν σε κάποια όχι τόσο αυτονόητα, αφού μάλιστα είχαν ένα κοινό επαγγελματιών. Τέλος πάντων, πάλι καλά.

Η Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης ανέφερε κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία από στατιστικές που έγιναν γύρω στο 2000 (τα μεταφρασμένα βιβλία αντιπροσώπευαν περίπου 40% της βιβλιοπαραγωγής, τα 7/10 των μεταφραστών λογοτεχνίας είχαν και άλλη δουλειά, η ποίηση επιστρέφει στην αυτοέκδοση). Η Μάγδα Καραβιώτη, επιμελήτρια των εκδόσεων Κριτική, αναφέρθηκε στον ρόλο του επιμελητή, αλλά χωρίς να τηρήσει αυτό που προανέφερα περί δεκαλέπτου. Δεν νομίζω να είπε κάτι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο ή καινούργιο για κάποιον που ήδη είναι μεταφραστής. Ο Νίκος Κουμπιάς, επιμελητής βιβλίων θετικών επιστημών των Πανεπιστημιακών Εκδόσεων Κρήτης, ήταν μια συμπαθητική παρουσία και ανέφερε κάποιες χρήσιμες διευκρινίσεις για τις εκδόσεις αυτές (δεν είναι του Πανεπιστημίου αλλά ενός ιδρύματος που συνεργάζεται με το Πανεπιστήμιο). Υποστήριξε ωστόσο και μια περίεργη άποψη, η οποία επισημάνθηκε κι από μια ερώτηση: η επιμέλεια αίρει ασάφειες ή αβεβαιότητες του πρωτοτύπου, αν π.χ. η επιστημονική έρευνα έχει στο μεταξύ επιβεβαιώσει ή καταρρίψει μια πιθανολόγηση. Θα μπορούσε να αναρωτηθεί κανείς: αν οι Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης δεν το κάνουν με σεβασμό του πρωτοτύπου και υποσημείωση, ποιος θα το κάνει; Δεν ανέφερε πάντως ότι ίσως αυτό γίνεται για να μη μπερδεύονται οι φοιτητές που χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα βιβλία.

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι ομιλίες της Αναστασίας Αντωνοπούλου και της Μαρίας Σιδηροπούλου από το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών. Η πρώτη αναφέρθηκε σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα που καταλήγει στην ομαδική μετάφραση αλλά και έκδοση βιβλίων (μίλησε για 40 βιβλία!), όπου μάλιστα επέμειναν και πέτυχαν να αναφέρονται όλα τα ονόματα. Η δεύτερη αναφέρθηκε σε εργασίες φοιτητών της (νομίζω και πάλι μεταπτυχιακών), αλλά κάτι με κέντρισε ιδιαίτερα από την ομιλία της και θα το κρατήσω για το τέλος γιατί χρειάζεται κάπως αναλυτικότερη επεξήγηση. Ο Δημήτρης Φίλιας του Ιονίου αναφέρθηκε σε μια συμπόρευση δασκάλου και μεταφραστή που καταλήγει κι αυτή στην έκδοση κάποιων βιβλίων σε εκδοτικό οίκο με επιμελητή σειράς και μεταφραστή των δύο πρώτων τον ίδιο. Και μετά ήρθε η θανατηφόρα ερώτηση: Αμείφθηκαν άραγε οι φοιτητές αυτοί; Δόθηκαν δύο σαφείς απαντήσεις. Η πρώτη από την Αντωνοπούλου: Ναι, μη φανταστείτε βέβαια κάτι "υπέρογκο", αλλά αμείφθηκαν. Η δεύτερη από τον Φίλια: [σχοινοτενής και ασαφέστατη μη απάντηση, = ] όχι, δεν αμείφθηκαν.

Η Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης έπεσε νομίζω κι αυτή στην παγίδα του δεκάλεπτου, αλλά η αναφορά της στο άρθρο του Καφαντάρη στο Βήμα και στην ανωνυμία του μεταφραστή (του Άρη Μπερλή στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το έχουμε αναφέρει) δρόσισε την ατμόσφαιρα. Η Θάλεια Μπίστικα, σε μια ομιλία που έπασχε λίγο από οργάνωση, ανέφερε κάποια εύγλωττα παραδείγματα από απαιτήσεις συγγραφέων για μεταφράσεις τεχνοκριτικών κειμένων τους προς τα αγγλικά και έκανε μερικές πολύ εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις. Η Μαρία Παπαδήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών τα έβαλε με τον ερασιτεχνισμό εκείνων που αναλαμβάνουν μεταφράσεις και εκείνων που τους τις δίνουν. Υπαρκτό και φλέγον το πρόβλημα, αλλά η κάπως στείρα εμμονή της στην τυπική εκπαίδευση άφησε μια γεύση ότι ίσως είχε υπέρμετρη τάση να ευλογήσει τα γένια της.

Η Κωνσταντίνα Μιχαηλάκη, ιδιοκτήτρια μικρού μεταφραστικού γραφείου σε επαρχιακή πόλη, έκανε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και γειωμένη παρουσίαση των καταστάσεων που αντιμετώπισε και αντιμετωπίζει. Ο Σάββας Παυλίδης, ιδιοκτήτης των εκδόσεων Γλώσσημα, έκανε μια ανοργάνωτη έως συγχυσμένη ομιλία, η οποία όμως περιείχε, ρητά ή υπαινικτικά, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για τη σχέση επιχειρηματία-μεταφραστή και για τη δεινή θέση ενός ιδιοκτήτη μεταφραστικού γραφείου που παίρνει στα σοβαρά το θέμα της ποιότητας (παρεμπιπτόντως, ενώ δεν έχω προσωπική γνώση, έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια για τη δουλειά που παρέδιδε το γραφείο του). Σημειώνω το παράπονό του που βρέθηκε στο τέλος της λίστας των τελευταίων κοινοτικών διαγωνισμών και που ορισμένοι μεταφραστές πληρώνονται ικανοποιητικά απ' αυτόν αλλά συγχρόνως δέχονται να δουλέψουν με πολύ μικρότερη αμοιβή για άλλα γραφεία (τα οποία πιθανώς θα είναι οι ανταγωνιστές που τον προσπερνάνε στη λίστα). Σημειώνω επίσης την ευθύτητα και αμεσότητα της απάντησής του σε μια ερώτηση που έκαιγε: απάντησε χωρίς περιστροφές ότι η βάση υπολογισμού για το γραφείο του είναι 60% για τον μεταφραστή και 40% για το γραφείο. Ο Κώστας Σαμαράς, ιδιοκτήτης γραφείου τοπικής προσαρμογής (localization) και με γερή κατάρτιση στην πληροφορική, αποτέλεσε ακραίο παράδειγμα θύματος της κατάρας του δεκάλεπτου. Μίλησε σαφώς περισσότερο από δεκάλεπτο, ανάλωσε τουλάχιστον πέντε λεπτά σε αβροφροσύνες και σε επισήμανση της ανάγκης να συντομεύσει, αλλά τελικά δεν μας κατέστησε καθόλου σοφότερους ούτε καν στο τι ακριβώς είναι η τοπική προσαρμογή και πού βάζουμε τα όριά της.

Η ώρα πέρασε και βλέπω ότι μακρηγορώ. Αφήνω για αύριο μια συνέχεια που ούτε καν ξέρω αν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Σκοπεύω να αναφερθώ στην παρουσία των μεταφραστικών συλλόγων/ σωματείων και στο εντελώς ειδικό θέμα που με δαιμόνισε. Αλλά χρειάζεται να διευκρινίσω ρητά δύο πράγματα και να δηλώσω ταυτόχρονα την απαραίτητη αποποίηση ευθύνης. Πρώτον, δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά κανέναν από τους ομιλητές. Δεύτερον, _δεν κρίνω πρόσωπα_, απλώς αναφέρω τις εντυπώσεις μου από το συγκεκριμένο δεκάλεπτό τους, οι οποίες είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ανεπαρκέστατες για να κρίνω πρόσωπα. Αν κάποιος θέλει να επεκτείνει κάποια παρατήρησή μου σε κριτική προσώπων, είναι δικό του θέμα και δική του ευθύνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Φυσικά και να συνεχίσεις! Θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να το διαβάσουμε, εμείς που δεν μπορέσαμε να πάμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2012)

Φυσικά και να συνεχίσεις. :)

Εγώ σημειώνω και αυτό επειδή περιλαμβάνει καμιά δεκαριά θέματα, ιδιαίτερα το τόσο ανθρώπινο πριόνισμα του κλαδιού όπου μπορεί να καθόμαστε:


Themis said:


> Ο Σάββας Παυλίδης, ιδιοκτήτης των εκδόσεων Γλώσσημα, [...] το παράπονό του που βρέθηκε στο τέλος της λίστας των τελευταίων κοινοτικών διαγωνισμών και που ορισμένοι μεταφραστές πληρώνονται ικανοποιητικά απ' αυτόν αλλά συγχρόνως δέχονται να δουλέψουν με πολύ μικρότερη αμοιβή για άλλα γραφεία (τα οποία πιθανώς θα είναι οι ανταγωνιστές που τον προσπερνάνε [...]


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 18, 2012)

Themis, δεν είδα αναφορά στην ομιλία του Ηρακλή Οικονόμου. (Σημειωτέον, ήμουν παρών στον 2ο και 3ο κύκλο, και φυσικά στον -πολύ καλό- μπουφέ, και θέλω να compare notes).


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2012)

Μπράβο βρε Θέμη, πάρα πολύ ωραία περιγραφή. Ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω -με εμπόδισαν υποχρεώσεις που περιμένουν τον μισθωτό εργαζόμενο σε κάθε στροφή, αλλά θα προτιμούσε να μην τον περίμεναν.


----------



## diceman (Oct 18, 2012)

Διάβασε πιο προσεκτικά, Κόμη!


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, Diceman, αντελήφθην, αναμένω το επόμενο επεισόδιο λοιπόν.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε θερμώς και αναμένομεν...


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τηλεπαρακολούθησα μεγάλο μέρος της ημερίδας...


Καλημέρα. What?!? Τι θα πει «τηλεπαρακολούθησα» εδώ; Υπήρχε επίσημο κανάλι με σήμα προς τα έξω; Ή προσωπική διευθέτηση του τύπου «Έστειλα το φίλο μου τον Κώστα με φορητό, WiFi και webcam»; Αν (α), γιατί το μαθαίνουμε κατόπιν εορτής;


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. What?!? Τι θα πει «τηλεπαρακολούθησα» εδώ; Υπήρχε επίσημο κανάλι με σήμα προς τα έξω; Ή προσωπική διευθέτηση του τύπου «Έστειλα το φίλο μου τον Κώστα με φορητό, WiFi και webcam»; Αν (α), γιατί το μαθαίνουμε κατόπιν εορτής;



Δεν ξέρω γι' αυτό, αλλά ο μπουφές απαιτούσε φυσική παρουσία στον χώρο.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε Θέμη, πολύ χρήσιμο για όσους δεν μπορέσαμε να πάμε!



Count Baltar said:


> Δεν ξέρω γι' αυτό, αλλά ο μπουφές απαιτούσε φυσική παρουσία στον χώρο.



:-D :-D :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Δεν ξέρω γι' αυτό, αλλά ο μπουφές απαιτούσε φυσική παρουσία στον χώρο.


Ιδού πεδίο δόξης λαμπρόν για τις ψηφιακές επιστήμες και τους εκτυπωτές 3D.


----------



## Themis (Oct 18, 2012)

Η ημερίδα αναμεταδιδόταν μέσω κλειστών κυκλωμάτων τηλεόρασης σε μια αίθουσα του Ιονίου στην Κέρκυρα και σε αίθουσες (προφανώς της Επιτροπής) στην Αθήνα, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στο Λουξεμβούργο και στις Βρυξέλλες. Και όχι, οι καρμίρηδες δεν είχαν διαθέσει εκτυπωτές καναπεδακίων.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 18, 2012)

Περιμένοντας την αυριανή συνέχεια,


Themis said:


> Ο Νίκος Κουμπιάς, επιμελητής βιβλίων θετικών επιστημών των Πανεπιστημιακών Εκδόσεων Κρήτης, ήταν μια συμπαθητική παρουσία και ανέφερε κάποιες χρήσιμες διευκρινίσεις για τις εκδόσεις αυτές (δεν είναι του Πανεπιστημίου αλλά ενός ιδρύματος που συνεργάζεται με το Πανεπιστήμιο).


Ναι, παρά το όνομά τους οι ΠΕΚ είναι τμήμα του ΙΤΕ, του Ιδρύματος Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας (ίσως το ξέρετε και ως FORTH).


----------



## Eudokia (Oct 18, 2012)

Themis said:


> Η Μαρία Παπαδήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών τα έβαλε με τον ερασιτεχνισμό εκείνων που αναλαμβάνουν μεταφράσεις και εκείνων που τους τις δίνουν. Υπαρκτό και φλέγον το πρόβλημα, αλλά η κάπως στείρα εμμονή της στην τυπική εκπαίδευση άφησε μια γεύση ότι ίσως είχε υπέρμετρη τάση να ευλογήσει τα γένια της




Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τα πτυχία και λέω ζήτω στην πανεπιστημιακή εκπαίδευση. Με αφορμή, όμως, και τον τίτλο της ημερίδας, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως δεν έχουν πια νόημα τα στεγανά μεταξύ "επαγγελμάτων". Μήπως έχουμε προ πολλού περάσει στην εποχή της μη εξειδίκευσης, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα; Μήπως πλέον υπάρχει τόση κινητικότητα μεταξύ επαγγελμάτων και οι άνθρωποι κάνουν ο,τιδήποτε προκειμένου να επιβιώσουν, ώστε το "επάγγελμα" σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, εάν υπάρχει, να μη χαρακτηρίζει παρά ελάχιστους. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει έρευνα στην Ελλάδα σχετικά με το πόσοι κάνουν αυτό που σπούδασαν ή πόσοι σπούδασαν αυτό ακριβώς που κάνουν. Αν έχει γίνει, πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω τα αποτελέσματά της. Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να χαρακτηρίζουμε έναν επαγγελματία, όχι μόνο από αυτό που σπούδασε, αλλά από το πόσο σοβαρά αντιμετωπίζει τη δουλειά που κάνει και αυτό δύσκολα φαίνεται σε ένα βιογραφικό.


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά. :up:


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι επίσημοι μεταφραστές του ΥΠΕΞ που έχουν κάνει τερατώδη λάθη κατά καιρούς στις μεταφράσεις εγγράφων κλπ ήταν κάτοχοι όλων των επίσημων διπλωμάτων και χαρτιών.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι επίσημοι μεταφραστές του ΥΠΕΞ που έχουν κάνει τερατώδη λάθη κατά καιρούς στις μεταφράσεις εγγράφων κλπ ήταν κάτοχοι όλων των επίσημων διπλωμάτων και χαρτιών.


Κάνεις λάθος ως προς τα διπλωματα και τα χαρτιά, γιατί για να γίνεις μεταφραστής του ΥπΕξ πρέπει να περάσεις τις εξετάσεις που οργανώνει κατά καιρούς - για να συμμετάσχεις στις εξετάσεις δεν χρειάζεται κανένα δικαιολογητικό, από ό,τι θυμάμαι. Να φανταστείς, στις εξετάσεις που είχαν οργανωθεί για τα αγγλικά, είχαν εμφανιστεί περί τα 2.000 άτομα. Παλιότερα δεν γνωρίζω πώς στελεχωνόταν το τμήμα.

Φήμες λένε ότι πρέπει να έχεις και τον υπουργό μπάρμπα, αλλά ως γνωστόν στην Ελλάδα δεν συμβαίνουν τέτοια. Άσε που εγώ τα λέω από την κακία μου, γιατί στις εξετάσεις των αγγλικών είχα πάρει 2 και 0. Τον ίδιο βαθμό με μια κοπέλα που ξέρω (:)), που δεν είχε καταφέρει να έρθει να δώσει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Άρα αυτοί που εργάζονται εκεί, έχουν όλα τα τυπικά προσόντα που ζητάει το υπουργείο για τη θέση αυτή. Το οποίο δείχνει ότι τα τυπικά προσόντα δεν λένε τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

Μα αυτό σου λέω, το υπουργείο ΔΕΝ ζητάει τυπικά προσόντα (δηλαδή πτυχία και τέτοια).


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2012)

_(Συνέχεια των εντυπώσεων από την ημερίδα για το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή)_

Η εισαγωγή της ημερίδας περιείχε παρουσίαση δύο μεταφραστικών συλλόγων: της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου (ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ) και της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών (ΠΕΜ). Δυστυχώς έχασα όλη την πρώτη παρουσίαση και το πρώτο μισό της δεύτερης. Οι εντυπώσεις μου για τις δύο αυτές ενώσεις είναι λοιπόν μάλλον _θραύσματα_ _εντυπώσεων_. Αυτονόητη η ενισχυμένη αποποίηση ευθύνης για το θράσος μου να μεταφέρω αυτά τα θραύσματα. Αλλά θα ήθελα επίσης να τονίσω ότι προσπαθώ να μιλάω μόνο με βάση τις εντυπώσεις μου από την ημερίδα, τίποτα παραπάνω.

Η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα από τη μισή ομιλία της Μαρίας Μουσαφίρη (ΠΕΜ) ήταν χλιαρή. Η επικέντρωση φάνηκε να είναι σε μια δυνατότητα γνωριμίας με συναδέλφους, κάποια αλληλοβοήθεια (αναφέρθηκε το κλασικό παράδειγμα του χειρισμού προγραμμάτων λογισμικού) και εσχάτως (μόνο στο σημείο αυτό αχνοφάνηκε η κρίση) μηνιαίες συναντήσεις για συζήτηση. Κανείς άλλος δεν μίλησε υπό την ιδιότητα μέλους της ΠΕΜ και αδυνατώ να πω περισσότερα.

Στην περίπτωση της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ, που ομολογουμένως ο ίδιος ο τίτλος της με προβληματίζει, μου προέκυψε μια εντύπωση εξ αντανακλάσεως. Η Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά μίλησε υπό την ιδιότητα μέλους της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ για τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία μεταφραστή και το κατ’ οίκον γραφείο. Αν δεν υπήρχε η ιδιότητα αυτή, θα έλεγα: μια συγκροτημένη και αποφασιστική νεαρή γυναίκα που δουλεύει στο σπίτι (μάλλον όχι στον χώρο του βιβλίου αλλά με πιστοποιητικά, ιδιωτικές ανάγκες μετάφρασης, εμπορική αλληλογραφία κτλ.) και που ατενίζει με αισιοδοξία το μέλλον θεωρώντας τον εαυτό της σαν μια πολλά υποσχόμενη επιχείρηση. Τίποτα ιδιαιτέρως καινούργιο: οι νεοφιλελεύθεροι ιδεολόγοι το έχουν πει αυτό ακόμα και για τους κλασικούς μισθωτούς, ότι είναι επιχειρηματίες του εαυτού τους και χρειάζονται αποτελεσματικό μάρκετινγκ για να πουλήσουν την πραμάτια τους, δηλαδή την εργασία τους, ειδάλλως καλά να πάθουν, τα ’χει αυτά η ελεύθερη αγορά. Η ομιλήτρια πρόσθεσε μερικά αρκετά ευνόητα για τη δουλειά στο σπίτι, παρακάμπτοντας όμως κάποιες ουσιαστικές λεπτομέρειες: π.χ. όντως χρειάζεται χωριστός χώρος εργασίας και όχι ένας χαοτικός αχταρμάς, αλλά το έχουμε το σπίτι απ’ τους γονείς ή με τη βοήθειά τους ή μήπως χρειαζόμαστε ακριβότερο σπίτι με ένα δωμάτιο παραπάνω; (Συγγνώμη, το παίρνω και λίγο προσωπικά, γιατί θυμάμαι την αντίστοιχη κατάστασή μου στην ηλικία της - και σε σαφώς ευκολότερες εποχές). Έγινε και μια ατυχής προσπάθεια χιούμορ μπεστσελεροαμερικάνικου επιπέδου με τα «καπέλα» που τα αλλάζει συνεχώς στην εναλλαγή ρόλων ιδιώτη/ μεταφραστή/ επιχειρηματία και δεν θα έλεγα ότι βοήθησε. Κοντολογίς, μια συγκροτημένη και πεντακάθαρη στο νόημά της ομιλία με σοκάρισε πολύ. Αν για το θέμα της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή στο σπίτι μια εκπρόσωπος ένωσης μεταφραστών αυτά μόνο βρίσκει να πει, τότε ίσως το δικό της σύμπαν να είναι παράλληλο προς το σύμπαν των περισσότερων άλλων μεταφραστών.

Δεν μου έμεινε αμφιβολία ότι η μόνη ένωση μεταφραστών (και άλλων) που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει για τον εαυτό της τον χαρακτηρισμό του σωματείου είναι ο ΣΜΕΔ. Με βάση τις δικές μου εντυπώσεις αλλά και το πενιχρό δείγμα που είχα την ευκαιρία να σφυγμομετρήσω, ο ΣΜΕΔ έκλεψε την παράσταση στην ημερίδα. Ο κυριότερος λόγος δεν είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, εγγενής στον ΣΜΕΔ αλλά στην αδιαμφισβήτητη και απτά βιωνόμενη κρίση. Ο ΣΜΕΔ είναι ο μόνος που μιλάει πραγματικά γι' αυτήν. Αρκετοί άλλοι ίσως θα προτιμούσαν να τη σπρώξουν κάτω απ’ το χαλί για να μη χαλάσει η σουαρέ αλλά, αν τυχόν κάποιος μιλήσει, βραχυκυκλώνουν. Τα συγκαταβατικά γελάκια άλλων εποχών δεν έχουν σήμερα έδαφος να βλαστήσουν. Οφείλω όμως να πω επίσης ότι οι εκπρόσωποι του ΣΜΕΔ, ο Ηρακλής Οικονόμου που μίλησε για την εργασιακή πραγματικότητα στον εκδοτικό χώρο και η Όλγα Καρυώτη που μίλησε για τη δουλειά στα μεταφραστικά γραφεία εν μέσω της κρίσης, είχαν (και δεν το λέω καθόλου ειρωνικά) άψογη σκηνική παρουσία: σεμνοί, σοβαροί, συγκροτημένοι, αποφασιστικοί. Οι αποστροφές και οι εκφραστικοί τρόποι που θυμίζουν περισσότερο πολιτικάντικη φοιτητική συνέλευση και ηχούν σαν κούφια κουδουνάκια δεν ήταν εντελώς ανύπαρκτοι, αλλά ούτε ξεπέρασαν κάποιο ανεκτό μίνιμουμ.

Ο ΣΜΕΔ φαίνεται ότι είχε έρθει αποφασισμένος να μη χαριστεί στους οικοδεσπότες του. Σχετικά είναι και τα χαρακτηριστικά σημεία που συγκράτησα:

– Ο Ηρακλής Οικονόμου έδωσε έμφαση στο ζήτημα των απλήρωτων μεταφραστών (Ελληνικά Γράμματα κτλ.). Αναφέρθηκε μάλιστα ειδικότερα στην Αρχέτυπον και εγκάλεσε την Επιτροπή ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναθέτει η ΕΕ εργασίες σε επιχειρήσεις που δεν πληρώνουν τους εργαζομένους τους. Ένας από τους δύο εκπροσώπους του ΣΜΕΔ (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιος) ανέφερε ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ απευθύνθηκε στην Επιτροπή και πήρε την απάντηση (προφανώς άτυπα) ότι, όταν αναθέτεις να σου χτίσουν ένα σπίτι, σε ενδιαφέρει να το παραλάβεις σωστό και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει ο εργολάβος σου κατά τα άλλα. Ο εκπρόσωπος της Επιτροπής έδειξε στο σημείο αυτό αξιοσημείωτη ευελιξία, ζητώντας να του δοθούν συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία και αυτός θα τα διαβιβάσει αρμοδίως. Χωρίς να μιλήσουμε για τις πρακτικές συνέπειες (μάλλον ανύπαρκτες), η παραδοχή αυτή αποτέλεσε μια ηθική νίκη για τον ΣΜΕΔ. Ο Ηρακλής Οικονόμου έκανε μια πρόσθετη παρέμβαση, μάλλον θεωρώντας την ηθικά επιβεβλημένη, αλλά ήταν το μοναδικό σημείο στο οποίο αποδυνάμωσε αθέλητα το επιχείρημά του. Είπε ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήθελε να μιλήσει για «κακοδιαχείριση» των κοινοτικών κονδυλίων, αλλά θα ήταν σαφώς προτιμότερο να πει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους αντί να χρησιμοποιήσει λανθασμένη ορολογία που θολώνει τα νερά. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσε πως δεν κατηγορούσε κάποιους αρμόδιους της Επιτροπής ότι τσεπώνανε τα λεφτά και γι' αυτό έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια, δεν τους κατηγορούσε για κατάχραση/ υπεξαίρεση/ δωροδοκία, αλλά τους εγκαλούσε για ολιγωρία, τους εγκαλούσε - ακριβώς! - για «κακοδιαχείριση». Φοβάμαι ότι στην αντίληψη του ακροατηρίου μπορεί να αποδυναμώθηκε η έμμεση παραδοχή του εκπροσώπου της Επιτροπής ότι πράγματι η μη πληρωμή των εργαζομένων συνιστά λόγο για να επανεξετάσει η ΕΕ τις αναθέσεις που κάνει στη συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση.

– Το θέμα αυτό έδωσε μια αριστουργηματική ασίστ στην Όλγα Καρυώτη, η οποία δεν μπόρεσε να την αξιοποιήσει παρ’ όλο που προσκόμισε τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία. Προφανώς εντελώς ανεξάρτητα από το θέμα που προέκυψε στην προηγούμενη ομιλία, μνημόνευσε δύο οδηγίες της ΕΕ (αν θυμάμαι καλά, η μία από τις αρχές και η άλλη από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 2010) που όριζαν ότι ο εργαζόμενος πρέπει να πληρώνεται για την παρασχεθείσα εργασία το πολύ ένα μήνα μετά την παροχή και που είχαν μεταφερθεί στο ελληνικό δίκαιο. (Παρεμπιπτόντως, απορώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να αναφέρει κάποιος αυτό το στοιχείο και να μην αναφέρει ότι, όπως έχει αποδειχθεί στην πράξη, η ελληνική νομοθεσία _δεν_ εφαρμόζεται όταν είναι προς όφελος των εργαζομένων). Ο ΣΜΕΔ πήγε στην ημερίδα αποφασισμένος να μη χαριστεί, αλλά έχασε μοναδική ευκαιρία να εντυπωθεί στο μυαλό των ακροατών μια πασιφανής αλήθεια: ότι η ΕΕ είναι κι αυτή, όπως το ελληνικό κράτος και όπως κι όλα τα άλλα κράτη, μπόσικη μόνο όταν πρόκειται για δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων. Αυτό δεν αποτελεί καθόλου κριτική προς την Όλγα Καρυώτη: πιθανολογώ (με κίνδυνο βέβαια να πέφτω έξω) ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ περισσότερο θα ασχολήθηκε με το αν θα πάει στην ημερίδα και ποια θα είναι η στάση του παρά με την τεκμηρίωση της παρέμβασής του, αν τελικά θα αποφάσιζε να συμμετάσχει. Έχω δει πριν από μερικά χρόνια σχέδιο σύμβασης για εξωτερικές αναθέσεις της ΕΕ και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι το να είναι ο προσφέρων εντάξει στις διοικητικές, φορολογικές και άλλες νόμιμες υποχρεώσεις του είναι προϋπόθεση για τη συμμετοχή του στον διαγωνισμό και η μη τήρηση των υποχρέωσεών του λόγος ακύρωσης της ανάθεσης εκ των υστέρων. Είμαι επίσης σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι αυτό περιλαμβάνει, είτε ρητά είτε έμμεσα, την εκπλήρωση των υποχρεώσεών του προς τους εργαζομένους του. Με λίγα λόγια, ο λόγος ακύρωσης αναφέρεται στην _ύπαρξη_ της νομοθεσίας και όχι στην _εφαρμογή_ της και, κατά συνέπεια, αν δεν εκπληρώνονται οι νόμιμα κατοχυρωμένες υποχρεώσεις προς τους εργαζομένους του, στοιχειοθετείται πλημμελής εφαρμογή της σύμβασης με υπαιτιότητα των διαχειριστών της ΕΕ, άρα κακοδιαχείριση. Στο θέμα αυτό, ο ΣΜΕΔ εμφάνισε σωστή στόχευση αλλά ανεπαρκή εστίαση, λόγω - πιθανολογώ - ανεπαρκούς προπαρασκευής.

– Σε ένα άλλο θέμα ο ΣΜΕΔ εμφάνισε λανθασμένη στόχευση. Η ομιλία της Όλγας Καρυώτη έδωσε έμφαση στο γεγονός ότι τα σταζ της ΕΕ πληρώνονται κάτω από τον βασικό μισθό στις αντίστοιχες χώρες. Κάποια παρισταμένη, που φάνηκε να έχει κάνει τέτοιο σταζ (λυπάμαι αλλά δεν άκουγα καλά τις ερωτήσεις του ακροατηρίου και δεν αποκλείεται να κάνω κάποιο λάθος), διαμαρτυρήθηκε - ασαφώς μεν, διαμαρτυρήθηκε δε. Τα γεγονότα που αναφέρθηκαν από την ομιλήτρια ήταν ακριβέστατα κι όμως η στόχευση ήταν λανθασμένη. Τα σταζ στην ΕΕ είναι τρίμηνα με δυνατότητα παράτασης για άλλο ένα τρίμηνο και μετά αναγκαστικά τέλος. Οι περισσότεροι σταζιέρ είναι ευτυχείς με αυτά τα σταζ, τα οποία σημειωτέον συμπεριλαμβάνουν φτηνή καντίνα, ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη χωρίς πρόσθετη επιβάρυνση και κάποια υποστήριξη για την εξεύρεση σχετικά προσιτής στέγης. Για μερικούς τα σταζ δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν τη μεταπτυχιακή ή διπλωματική εργασία τους με έξοδα πληρωμένα, για άλλους δίνουν μια δυνατότητα διερεύνησης δυνατοτήτων εργασίας είτε στα όργανα της ΕΕ είτε γενικά στο εξωτερικό, και για όλους δεν είναι καθόλου απαιτητικά αν οι ίδιοι δεν είναι πρόθυμοι να δουλέψουν. Πιθανολογώ (μπορεί και πάλι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά είπαμε ότι εδώ καταθέτω τις εντυπώσεις μου) ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ ήθελε να δείξει ότι η ΕΕ, παρ' όλες τις διακηρύξεις και τα ευχολόγια, προωθεί στην πράξη την υποβάθμιση της εργασίας και την επισφάλεια. Σωστό, αλλά τα σταζ είναι ατυχές παράδειγμα: χάνουμε το δάσος και βλέπουμε το δέντρο. Η προώθηση της επισφάλειας από τα όργανα της ΕΕ έχει γίνει μέσω της κατακόρυφης αύξησης των συμβασιούχων (αντί των μόνιμων), των «τοπικών υπαλλήλων» (με αποσύνδεση από το μισθολόγιο της ΕΕ και προσκόλληση, π.χ., στο μισθολόγιο της Κένυας) και των εξωτερικών αναθέσεων. Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται κι εδώ για πρόβλημα ανεπαρκούς προπαρασκευής του ΣΜΕΔ συνολικά, όχι ενός ατόμου. Νομίζω επίσης ότι μια στοιχειωδώς σωστή μεθοδολογία θα έδειχνε τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι η τωρινή κρίση είναι σοβαρή, καλά θα κάνει να εντοπίζει τι αλλάζει ή έχει αλλάξει τελευταία και όχι τι μένει ίδιο (όπως, για παράδειγμα, τα σταζ). Καπιταλισμός υπάρχει εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό, αλλά υπάρχει επίσης και η ιστορία, και ιστορία σημαίνει κίνηση με βάση τη διαφορά, το καινούργιο, την αλλαγή. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν υπάρχει καμία πραγματικότητα έξω από την κίνηση και την ιστορία, και η μόνη επιβεβαίωση κάποιας αναλλοίωτης αλήθειας είναι να διαπιστωθεί εμπειρικά σαν συνιστώσα της δυναμικής της ιστορικής ροής.

Τεσπά. Είπα και ελάλησα και αμαρτίαν έχω. Η πολυπληθής πελατεία των εντυπώσεών μου που συνέβη να παρευρίσκεται σε ένα έστω μέρος της ημερίδας (ακούς, Κόμη;) ας διορθώσει τις πραγματολογικές ανακρίβειες και ας καταθέσει το κατιτίς της. Η αυριανή ημέρα εργασίας προμηνύεται θυελλώδης, η ρουφιάνα η ώρα έχει την αδυσώπητη τάση να περνάει χωρίς να με ρωτάει κι εγώ δηλώνω ότι τέλειωσα με τις εντυπώσεις μου από την ημερίδα κι ότι απλώς αύριο θα καταθέσω το θεωρητικομεταφραστικό που με δαιμόνισε για όσους τυχόν είναι βλαμμένοι σαν εμένα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Themis said:


> – Το θέμα αυτό έδωσε μια αριστουργηματική ασίστ στην Όλγα Καρυώτη, η οποία δεν μπόρεσε να την αξιοποιήσει παρ’ όλο που προσκόμισε τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία. Προφανώς εντελώς ανεξάρτητα από το θέμα που προέκυψε στην προηγούμενη ομιλία, μνημόνευσε δύο οδηγίες της ΕΕ (αν θυμάμαι καλά, η μία από τις αρχές και η άλλη από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 2010) που όριζαν ότι ο εργαζόμενος πρέπει να πληρώνεται για την παρασχεθείσα εργασία το πολύ ένα μήνα μετά την παροχή και που είχαν μεταφερθεί στο ελληνικό δίκαιο.


Μήπως αναφέρθηκε σε αυτά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8417;


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 19, 2012)

Themis said:


> Η πολυπληθής πελατεία των εντυπώσεών μου που συνέβη να παρευρίσκεται σε ένα έστω μέρος της ημερίδας (ακούς, Κόμη; ) ας διορθώσει τις πραγματολογικές ανακρίβειες και ας καταθέσει το κατιτίς της.



Ουσιαστικά ένα μόνο πράγμα υπάρχει, το οποίο οφείλω να καταθέσω, και το οποίο ήταν αδύνατον να γνωρίζει ο Themis, λόγω της εξ αποστάσεως παρακολούθησης της εκδήλωσης. Ο χώρος στον οποίο διοργανώθηκε η εκδήλωση ήταν -επιεικέστατα- ΑΘΛΙΟΤΑΤΟΣ. Φανταστείτε ότι σε ένα παραλληλεπίπεδο δωμάτιο, όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο, το κέντρο του οποίου καταλαμβανόταν από ένα τεραστιοτάτων διαστάσεων οβάλ τραπέζι (φανταστείτε κάτι μεγαλύτερο από δύο τραπέζια του πινγκ-πονγκ το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο), το κοινό καθόταν δεξιά και αριστερά των ομιλούντων, οι οποίοι κάθονταν στη μια μεριά του τραπεζιού, με πρόσωπο προς... την είσοδο. Προσωπικά βρισκόμουν στην προτελευταία σειρά της αριστερής (όπως κοιτούσαν οι ομιλητές) πτέρυγας, κολλημένος στον τοίχο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι βρισκόμουν (όπως και πολλοί άλλοι παριστάμενοι) *πίσω * από την οθόνη όπου προβάλλονταν διάφορα, η οποία οθόνη μου έκρυβε και πολλούς από τους ομιλητές. Ως εκ τούτου, όχι μόνο δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα στην ανταπόκριση του Themis, αλλά τον ευχαριστώ από καρδίας διότι μου ξεκαθάρισε πολλά τα οποία μου είχαν διαφύγει.

Δεν θα αναφέρω εδώ τι θεωρώ, γενικά (και ασχέτως με τη συγκεκριμένη παρουσίαση), μέγιστο μειονέκτημα του ΣΜΕΔ. 

Επίσης, με βάση το δικό μου "κουφιοκουδουνόμετρο", ο άρρην εκπρόσωπος του ΣΜΕΔ ξεπέρασε το ανεκτό μίνιμουμ - λίγο, αλλά το ξεπέρασε. Αλλά αυτή είναι η καθαρά δική μου άποψη.


----------



## Eudokia (Oct 19, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ο χώρος στον οποίο διοργανώθηκε η εκδήλωση ήταν -επιεικέστατα- ΑΘΛΙΟΤΑΤΟΣ. Φανταστείτε ότι σε ένα παραλληλεπίπεδο δωμάτιο, όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο, το κέντρο του οποίου καταλαμβανόταν από ένα τεραστιοτάτων διαστάσεων οβάλ τραπέζι (φανταστείτε κάτι μεγαλύτερο από δύο τραπέζια του πινγκ-πονγκ το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο), το κοινό καθόταν δεξιά και αριστερά των ομιλούντων, οι οποίοι κάθονταν στο στη μια μεριά του τραπεζιού, με πρόσωπο προς... την είσοδο.



Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω για την ακατάλληλη διάταξη και την κακή ακουστική, για όσους δεν ακούνε και άψογα, όπως εγώ. Πλην όμως το κτίριο είναι ένα θαυμάσιο νεοκλασικό του Θ.Χάνσεν, του 1876, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αν δεν άκουγες καλά, μπορούσες τουλάχιστον να θαυμάζεις την οροφή.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 19, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Αν δεν άκουγες καλά, μπορούσες τουλάχιστον να θαυμάζεις την οροφή.



Αν θαύμασα οροφή λέει!


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Θέμη, εξαιρετική παρουσίαση: είναι φανερό ότι η τηλεδιάσκεψη σε βοήθησε να παρακολουθήσεις καλύτερα από εμάς που ιδροκοπούσαμε όρθιοι επί τόσες ώρες στο νεοκλασικό.

Μια μικρή διόρθωση: ο Η. Οικονόμου δεν αναφέρθηκε στην Αρχέτυπον, αλλά στους εκδοτικούς οίκους Modern Times και Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Στην Αρχέτυπον αναφέρθηκε η Ο. Καρυώτη. Βρίσκω επίσης εύστοχη την παρατήρησή σου για τον μερικό ρόλο των "σταζ", από την άλλη όμως τα "σταζ" και η πρακτική άσκηση γενικότερα συνεχίζουν να αφορούν πολύ περισσότερο και πολύ πιο άμεσα την πλειοψηφία του κοινού της ημερίδας, που ήταν νεαρές συναδέλφισσες (προσοχή στο γένος: δεν το χρησιμοποιώ για λόγους έμφυλης ισορροπίας), πρόσφατες απόφοιτοι ή φοιτήτριες ακόμα. Μου φάνηκε θλιβερό ότι υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι που θεωρούν "πολλά λεφτά σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα" τα 1.200 ευρώ/μήνα για πρακτική άσκηση μεταφραστή στο... Λουξεμβούργο, όπου ο βασικός μισθός ανειδίκευτου εργάτη είναι 1.800 ευρώ/μήνα και το νοίκι για μια γκαρσονιέρα 30 τετραγωνικών είναι ενάμιση χιλιάρικο. Ακόμα θλιβερότερο όμως μου φάνηκε ότι τα πολύ επιθετικά σχόλια που ακούστηκαν για την επαγγελματική επάρκεια και το επίπεδο γνώσεων των αποφοίτων του Ιονίου δεν βρήκαν την παραμικρή απάντηση ούτε από το κοινό ούτε από την ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ.

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να επεκταθώ σε περισσότερες εντυπώσεις από την ημερίδα, ας σημειώσω όμως, για να διασκεδάσουμε λίγο, κάτι που αφορά το πρώτο μέρος της παρουσίασης του Θέμη και τα "πολύ εύστοχα σχόλια" της κ. Θ. Μπίστικα περί τεχνοκριτικής και μετάφρασης. Σε μια εισήγηση με τόσο διδακτισμό, είναι εντελώς ειρωνικό να λέγεται ότι η ομιλήτρια πέρασε πολλές ώρες ψάχνοντας αν ο διάσημος Αλεχάντρο Χοντορόφσκι γράφεται με Ζ ή με J, ότι οι situationnistes μεταφράζονται ως... "καταστασιαστές" και ότι υπάρχει ένας δυσνόητος θεωρητικός της τέχνης, που έχει γράψει ιδίως για τη σχέση του έργου τέχνης με την τεχνολογία, ονόματι Μπέντζαμιν.

ΥΓ. Ζαζ, ακριβώς στο νήμα που λες αναφέρθηκε η Ο. Καρυώτη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω κι από τα σχόλια, δεν είναι λάθος η εντύπωσή μου ότι περισσότερα πήρα από τη ανταπόκριση του Θέμη παρά απ' αυτά που θα έπαιρνα αν έσερνα το κουρασμένο κορμί μου μέχρι εκεί. Περιμένω με αγωνία να μάθω αυτό που δαιμόνισε τον Θέμη. Στο μεταξύ, θυμάται κανείς αν υποστηρίχθηκε ο τίτλος «Ο μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας: ένα επάγγελμα με μέλλον»;


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο μεταξύ, θυμάται κανείς αν υποστηρίχθηκε ο τίτλος «Ο μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας: ένα επάγγελμα με μέλλον»;



Η ομιλήτρια ξεκίνησε (περίπου) ως εξής: «Ο μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας: ένα επάγγελμα με μέλλον, ίσως επειδή είναι ένα επάγγελμα χωρίς παρόν»...


----------



## Dimi (Oct 19, 2012)

Rogne, δεν είναι τακτική της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ να απαντά σε κάθε εσφαλμένη αντίληψη (πολλές έχουν εκφραστεί και εδώ, βλέπεις να απαντώ επί προσωπικού; ). Αυτές οι θέσεις εκφράζονται εδώ και χρόνια κατά καιρούς από διάφορους. Είναι άσκοπο να μπαίνουμε σε τέτοιους διαλόγους που δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσουν πουθενά, ειδικά στο τέλος μιας μεγάλης ημέρας. Επιλέγεις τις παρεμβάσεις σου στο επίπεδο που μετράει, όχι εκεί που δεν μετράει, όπως το έχουμε κάνει για το θέμα της μαθητείας ερχόμενοι σε μεγάλη σύγκρουση και με συνεπαγόμενο κόστος (τίποτα που δεν διορθώνεται όμως, για να μην παίρνουν αέρα μερικοί). Εκτός από τον κύριο Παυλίδη, υπήρχαν αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες γραφείων στο κοινό που απασχολούν δυναμικό εντός και εκτός από αυτή τη σχολή. Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, με ενδιαφέρουν οι απόψεις αυτών και όχι η άποψη του ενός. Συνεπώς, ας αφήσουμε την ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ να επιλέγει τις μάχες της όπου κρίνει ότι έχει αποτέλεσμα, όπως έχει κάνει τόσα χρόνια. Δεν θα καθόμαστε να λέμε ξανά και ξανά τα αυτονόητα ή να βγάζουμε με το ζόρι τις παρωπίδες του καθενός.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

@ Dimi: Ακριβώς επειδή η ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ έχει αναπτύξει έντονη δράση σχετικά με την πρακτική άσκηση μου φάνηκε τόσο εκκωφαντική η σιωπή της τη στιγμή που δημιουργούνταν εντυπώσεις σε μια επίσημη περίσταση και μπροστά σε τόσο κόσμο. Τέλος πάντων, ζήτημα εκτίμησης και τακτικής, όπως είπες.

@ Count Baltar: Σχεδιάζεις να αναφέρεις κάπου αλλού τι θεωρείς γενικά "μέγιστο μειονέκτημα" του ΣΜΕΔ ή θα το κρατήσεις μυστικό;

Mod's Note: Η συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από τη δεύτερη ερώτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------



## Dimi (Oct 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ rogne, δυστυχώς πολλά μπορείς να πεις δημοσίως για τα κακώς κείμενα, αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι στιγμές κατάλληλες. Θα έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου. Πάω να μεταφράσω τώρα μια στοίβα πιστοποιητικά και εμπορικής αλληλογραφίας που με περιμένει.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2012)

Rogne, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις. Ας μην εξιδανικεύεται κιόλας η άνεση με την οποία παρακολούθησα την ημερίδα μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης, γιατί είχαμε συχνά-πυκνά πρόβλημα ήχου (και δεν είχαμε και μπουφέ...). Ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα είχαμε π.χ. στο μέσο της ομιλίας της Μπίστικα, γιατί ακουγόταν κάτι σαν να μιλούσαν πολλοί ταυτόχρονα. Άκουσα κάποια στιγμή για σιτουασιονιστές, τέντωσα το αυτί μου, αλλά δεν άκουσα τι ειπώθηκε, μόνο σκόρπιες λέξεις. Κρίμα, οι "καταστασιαστές" με κατα(εκ)στασιάζουν. Τα εύστοχα που άκουσα ήταν προς το τέλος της ομιλίας, εκείνα που έβγαλαν και γέλιο. Οι διανοουμενίστικες αερολογίες ελλήνων τεχνοκριτικών, η αδυναμία τους να καταλάβουν ότι οι Άγγλοι μιλάνε πιο απλά και ότι κινδυνεύουν να εκτεθούν, ο πανικός τους μήπως φύγει καμιά βαριά λέξη και θεωρηθεί λιγότερο ανεβασμένο το κείμενό τους, κι ας μη μπορεί επ’ ουδενί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η λέξη αυτή στα αγγλικά.

Αλήθεια, απορώ για τις μυθικές διαστάσεις που έχουν αποκτήσει τα σταζ στις μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες της ΕΕ, στα οποία άλλωστε δεν πηγαίνουν μόνο μεταφραστές ούτε καν μόνο άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται σοβαρά να ασχοληθούν με τη μετάφραση. Είναι ίσως μια πρώτη εργασιακή εμπειρία για κάποιον που δυσκολεύεται να ξεκινήσει, έχει σαφώς και μια χροιά απαρχής του περίφημου βιογραφικού, καθώς και άλλα που ανέφερα προηγουμένως. Αλλά τα απόλυτα και πολύ μικρά χρονικά όρια, καθώς και η αμοιβή που, όπως κι αν αξιολογηθεί, είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν αφήνει στην άκρη ούτε μισό ευρώπουλο, καθιστούν σουρεαλιστική την αντιμετώπισή τους σαν να ήταν μια δυνατότητα λύσης του βιοποριστικού προβλήματος. Από μια άλλη άποψη, δεν έχουν επεκταθεί καθόλου εδώ και δεκαετίες και δεν συνδέονται ούτε στο ελάχιστο με την πολύ πραγματική και ποσοτικά εντυπωσιακή επέκταση των επισφαλών σχέσεων εργασίας.

Αισθάνομαι επίσης την ανάγκη να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση. Όταν μιλούσα για το "κατ' οίκον γραφείο", η πιθανολόγηση που έκανα (δουλειά μάλλον όχι στον χώρο του βιβλίου αλλά με πιστοποιητικά, ιδιωτικές ανάγκες μετάφρασης, εμπορική αλληλογραφία κτλ.) δεν είχε τίποτα το απαξιωτικό. Προέκυπτε από το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο της ομιλίας (σύγχυση του γραφείου-χώρου εργασίας με το γραφείο-κατάστημα, πελάτες που πηγαινοέρχονται, μειονέκτημα του να μην έχεις γραφείο στον δρόμο για να σε βλέπουν οι πελάτες κτλ.). Η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα ήταν ότι ο προβληματισμός εκείνος αφορούσε μικρό μόνο μέρος των μεταφραστών - οπωσδήποτε όχι τους μεταφραστές από τον χώρο του βιβλίου, τους μισθωτούς, τους φριλάνς που δουλεύουν για μεταφραστικά γραφεία, τους άνεργους και ημιάνεργους - κι ότι αυτό θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει σαφές.

Ας έρθω τώρα και σ’ εκείνο που με δαιμόνισε από την ομιλία της Μαρίας Σιδηροπούλου του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, πριν με κράξει ο Νίκελ που μπαΐλντισε να περιμένει. Η ομιλήτρια αφιέρωσε τη μισή ομιλία της σε ξερή απαρίθμηση εργασιών των φοιτητών της, με αναφορά του ονόματος, του τίτλου και μιας συντομότατης περιγραφής του θέματος. Καθώς ξεκίνησε την απαρίθμηση, και μέχρι να φτάσει στο τέλος της, μου περνούσαν διαδοχικές και αντικρουόμενες σκέψεις απ’ το μυαλό.
- Πρώτη σκέψη: Μήπως δεν πρόλαβε να προετοιμάσει την ομιλία, βαριέται κιόλας και προσπαθεί να γεμίσει όπως-όπως το δεκάλεπτο;
- Δεύτερη σκέψη: Για στάσου! Ενδιαφέροντα ακούγονται τα θέματα, πρόκειται για σοβαρή δουλειά. Μήπως τελικά είναι μια καθηγήτρια που βλέπει λίγο τους φοιτητές σαν παιδιά της, νοιάζεται γι' αυτούς και θέλει να τους ευχαριστήσει αναφέροντάς τους ονομαστικά μαζί με την εργασία τους;
- Τρίτη σκέψη: Θέλω να τις διαβάσω αυτές τις εργασίες! Πράγματι, το θέμα όλων ήταν συγκρίσεις ελληνικών μεταφράσεων του ίδιου γνωστού ξένου έργου, με χρονική απόσταση που έφτανε μέχρι μόλις μια εικοσαετία. Η εστίαση ήταν πάντα στις εξελίξεις στη χώρα υποδοχής που οδηγούσαν σε διαφορετική μεταφραστική αντίληψη, και στο πώς η σύγκριση των ίδιων των μεταφράσεων αναδείκνυε τις αλλαγές που είχαν συντελεστεί.
- Τέταρτη σκέψη: Εξακολουθώ να θέλω να τις διαβάσω τις εργασίες, αλλά φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Καθώς παρελαύνουν η μια πίσω απ’ την άλλη, μου δίνουν την εντύπωση μιας απόλυτης (!) σχετικοκρατίας. Σάμπως να μην υπάρχει καλύτερη και χειρότερη μετάφραση, σάμπως οι μεταφράσεις να υφίστανται βέβαια την επίδραση του περιβάλλοντός τους και να αλλάζουν μαζί του, αλλά να είναι κατά τα άλλα όλες εξίσου καλές. Αναφέρθηκε π.χ. κάτι για την εξέλιξη της εικόνας της ιπποσύνης στην Ελλάδα, αλλά τελικά το ίδιο το πρωτότυπο έργο δεν έχει μια δική του αντίληψη συσχετισμένη με το δικό του περιβάλλον, σε μια σχέση που θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί όσο το δυνατόν πιστότερα, τηρουμένων ρεαλιστικά όλων των αναλογιών; Πού έχει εξαφανιστεί η περιβόητη ισοδυναμία;

Καθώς προχωρούσε η απαρίθμηση και πλησιάζαμε προς το τέλος, μπήκαν στη μέση και δύο εργασίες που ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου εκτός σειράς, συνέθεταν μια χωριστή κατηγορία. Αφορούσαν Αίσωπο και Γκριμ. Δόθηκε το χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του μύθου του λύκου και του προβάτου (εδώ είχαμε πολύ μεγαλύτερη χρονική απόσταση, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πόση. Δεν κρατούσα σημειώσεις και τα λέω όλα με βάση την αλτσίπληκτη μνήμη μου). Σε μια παλιά μετάφραση ο λύκος δεν ήταν τελικά τόσο κακός, σε μια πολύ νεότερη ήταν φρικαλέος και αποτρόπαιος. Νομίζω όμως ότι οι μύθοι, οι διδακτικές ιστορίες, ακόμα και τα παραμύθια, ποτέ δεν μεταφράζονταν με την έννοια που το εννοούμε σήμερα. Είτε ήταν πατενταρισμένα με όνομα συγγραφέα, είτε πήγαζαν κατευθείαν από τη λαϊκή πείρα και σοφία, αντιμετωπίζονταν στη χώρα υποδοχής σαν ηθικοπλαστικό ή διδακτικό υλικό γι' αυτήν ακριβώς τη χώρα, κανείς δεν νοιαζόταν για την πιστότητα της μεταφοράς - νομίζω ότι δεν τους περνούσε καν απ’ το μυαλό, άσε που τότε δεν υπήρχαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα συνοδευόμενα από βομβαρδιστικά. Αμφιβάλλω αν, με την ίδια έννοια που μπορούμε να μιλάμε για μεταφράσεις του Ουγκό ή του Μπρεχτ, μπορεί να γίνει λόγος για μεταφράσεις του Αισώπου. Οι μεταφράσεις αυτής της κατηγορίας άρχισαν να μπορούν να μπαίνουν στην ίδια ζυγαριά με τις άλλες όταν το πρωτογενές υλικό τους πέρασε από το νεκροκρέβατο στο ανατομικό τραπέζι της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας. Τέλος πάντων, ας πούμε ότι αυτά ήταν μια παρένθεση. Εξακολουθώ να θέλω να διαβάσω όλες τις εργασίες και εξακολουθώ να ανησυχώ για τη σχετικοκρατία και τη χαμένη ισοδυναμία.

Ιδού όμως: αγαπάει ο θεός τον κλέφτη, αγαπάει και τον νοικοκύρη. Αναφέρθηκε η τελευταία εργασία, που αφορούσε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, τρεις μεταφράσεις ενός έργου του Κάφκα, το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι ούτε καλά ούτε αλλιώς ποιο ήταν (αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν ήταν ούτε η _Μεταμόρφωση_, ούτε η _Δίκη_, ούτε ο _Πύργος_). Στην περιγραφή του θέματος γινόταν λόγος για «δύο τυπολογίες της ισοδυναμίας», γεγονός που προκάλεσε πανθέμεια συγκίνηση. Το ζήτημα λοιπόν τέθηκε ρητά σαν πρωταρχικό αντικείμενο προβληματισμού, κι αυτό αποτελεί από μόνο του πολύ ενθαρρυντικό στοιχείο. Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την ποιότητα των εργασιών αλλά, αν θεαθεί το βιβλίο να κυκλοφορεί, θα ήθελα να προσαχθεί πάραυτα, εν ανάγκη βιαίως.

Σημειώνω επίσης ότι, όπως ανέφερε η ομιλήτρια, υπάρχει σκέψη να αποτελέσει το βιβλίο αυτό διδακτικό υλικό για το μέλλον, ενόψει της κατάργησης των δωρεάν συγγραμμάτων. Και ότι κάτι τέτοια διεγερτικά πεντάλεπτα είναι απαραίτητα για να μπορέσει κάποιος να παρακολουθήσει βιδωμένος μια ημερίδα που είναι, πώς να το πω, εντελώς ολοήμερη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

Νιώθω τώρα (μα βαλτός είσαι;) την ανάγκη να κινήσουμε νήματα μπας και βρούμε τουλάχιστον μία από τις εργασίες αυτές, μια από τις καλές κατά προτίμηση, να δούμε πώς μπορείς να περιγράψεις διαφορές στις μεταφραστικές αντιλήψεις χωρίς να σε επηρεάζει που είναι άλλοι οι μεταφραστές. Και είναι είκοσι χρόνια αρκετά για να έχουμε τόσο πια σαφείς αλλαγές στα μεταφραστικά δεδομένα; Ίσως, αλλά ποια είκοσι χρόνια; Ίδωμεν.

Άπειρες ευχαριστίες. Είπα ήδη ότι έχω την εντύπωση ότι έτσι αποκόμισα περισσότερα κι ας μην πλησίασα καν τον μπουφέ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2012)

Με δαιμόνισε κι εμένα το υπερβολικό της εικοσαετίας. Μία περίπτωση που θυμάμαι να αναφέρθηκε αφορούσε το πρόσφατο παρελθόν, μετά τη χούντα δηλαδή. Δεν προεξοφλώ επιτυχή έκβαση του εγχειρήματος, αλλά μου προκαλεί περιέργεια.


----------



## Dimi (Oct 20, 2012)

@Themis πάλι καλά που "πιθανολογείς" τόσο εύστοχα και κάνεις τόσο αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις ότι ζω σε "παράλληλο σύμπαν" και είμαι "νεοφιλελεύθερης ιδεολογίας" (???? ) γιατί για μια ομιλία που ήταν τόσο "συγκροτημένη και πεντακάθαρη" δεν κατάλαβες και πολλά, αλλά τα ακριβώς αντίθετα, και έχεις μπερδέψει τις ενότητες σε έναν αχταρμά. Κρίμα στο ελαφρύ σαρκαστικό ύφος της παρουσίασης, μάλλον πήγε χαμένο για τους εκτός αίθουσας.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2012)

Dimi, ούτε γνώριζα κανέναν ομιλητή ούτε έκρινα πρόσωπα. Απλώς μετέφερα τις εντυπώσεις μου και κάποια χαρακτηριστικά σημεία που συγκράτησα, δεν έγραψα αυθεντικά πρακτικά της ημερίδας. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να κάνει και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Αναπόφευκτα θα προέκυπταν και αποκλίνουσες εντυπώσεις, ανάλογα με τις ευαισθησίες και τα ενδιαφέροντα του καθενός, ανάλογα με το ποιες ομιλίες παρακολούθησε, ανάλογα με το πόσο καλά μπόρεσε να τις παρακολουθήσει (π.χ. στην ίδια την αίθουσα κάποιοι θα έχαναν ορισμένα σημεία των ομιλιών από κούραση, στρίμωγμα και ζέστη, εγώ από προβλήματα ήχου αλλά και επειδή μας έδειχναν τους ομιλητές από μακριά και χάναμε οτιδήποτε σχετίζεται με έκφραση προσώπου, χειρονομίες κτλ.). Το ερώτημα είναι: πρέπει να μη μεταφέρουμε καθόλου τις εντυπώσεις μας ή να τις μεταφέρουμε ξεδοντιασμένες επειδή μπορεί να έχουμε χάσει κάτι σημαντικό ή να κάνουμε κάποιο λάθος; Εγώ βέβαια δεν το δέχομαι αυτό και ενθαρρύνομαι από το γεγονός ότι βρίσκομαι στη Λεξιλογία και ότι κάμποσοι θα πιστέψουν την ειλικρίνειά μου, όταν δηλώνω ότι δεν κρίνω πρόσωπα και ότι προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω μόνο τις εντυπώσεις μου από τις ομιλίες και τίποτα παραπάνω.

Σκέψου κιόλας ότι μπορεί να έχουμε αποκλίνουσες πραγματολογικές εντυπώσεις ακόμα και από γραφτά, που όσο και να ’ναι manent. Λες π.χ. ότι σε χαρακτηρίζω «νεοφιλελεύθερης ιδεολογίας», κάτι που εγώ δεν έκανα ούτε θα μπορούσα να κάνω αφού δεν σε γνωρίζω. Νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία δεν είναι μόνο η ιδεολογία των νεοφιλελεύθερων, είναι επίσης η κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία. Κατά τη γνώμη μου (και είναι σαφές στο σημείο εκείνο ότι πρόκειται για δική μου άποψη), η αντίληψη περί μεταφραστή-επιχειρηματία συνδέεται με αυτή την περιρρέουσα ιδεολογία, που έχει φτάσει μέχρι το ακραίο σημείο να θεωρήσει τους πιο κλασικούς μισθωτούς σαν επιχειρηματίες του εαυτού τους. Λες ακόμα ότι έκανα τις ενότητες αχταρμά. Εγώ όμως απλώς απομόνωσα δύο στοιχεία που έκρινα ότι δεν μπορούν να ενταχθούν στη ροή των εντυπώσεων (τους μεταφραστικούς συλλόγους και το εντελώς ειδικό θέμα που με κέντρισε) και κατά τα άλλα ανέφερα όσες ομιλίες παρακολούθησα ακριβώς με τη σειρά που έγιναν. Αν προκύπτει αχταρμάς, μάλλον θα πρέπει να ήταν εγγενής στο πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας. Τέλος, θα σου πω κάτι με όλο το συλλεξιλογικό θάρρος: αν πράγματι ήθελες να μεταφέρεις κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτό που αποκόμισα εγώ, ίσως να μην ευθύνομαι μόνο εγώ αλλά και κάποιες δικές σου λανθασμένες επιλογές.


----------



## museamuse (Oct 23, 2012)

Βρήκα πολύ κατατοπιστική την περίληψη του Themi και συμφωνώ με τον Κόμη για την κακή οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης - νομίζω ότι δεν είχαν προβλέψει ότι θα υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη προσέλευση.

Και τώρα, για να "διασκεδάσουμε" λίγο, βρίσκω εντελώς ειρωνικό που ο συνάδελφος rogne σχολιάζει ενώ μάλλον δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι το θέμα ήταν για τη μετάφραση ΑΠΟ τα ελληνικά ΠΡΟΣ τα αγγλικά, άρα δεν αναφέρθηκε ποτέ ότι οι situationnistes (αφού προτιμάει τον γαλλικό όρο) μεταφράζονται ως "καταστασιαστές". Αυτό που ειπώθηκε είναι ότι μεταφράζοντας κείμενο τεχνοκριτικού όπου βρέθηκε ο όρος αυτός δεν ήταν δύσκολο να βρει η μεταφράστρια ότι είναι "situationists" στα αγγλικά. Ούτε ειπώθηκε ότι "υπάρχει ένας δυσνόητος θεωρητικός της τέχνης, που έχει γράψει ιδίως για τη σχέση του έργου τέχνης με την τεχνολογία, ονόματι Μπέντζαμιν". Είπε ότι ρώτησε τον έλληνα τεχνοκριτικό τι εννοεί όταν λέει ότι "ο πυρήνας της σκέψης του Μπέντζαμιν (ναι, ο Walter Benjamin, ξέρουμε ποιος είναι) είναι ομοιοπαθητικός". Και ενώ μπορώ ν' αποδώσω τη σύγχυση του rogne στην κακή ακουστική και τα μικρόφωνα που χαλούσαν κάθε τρεις και λίγο, δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω την προθυμία του να ειρωνευτεί δημόσια μια συνάδελφό του βάσει λανθασμένων στοιχείων.


----------



## rogne (Oct 23, 2012)

museamuse said:


> Βρήκα πολύ κατατοπιστική την περίληψη του Themi και συμφωνώ με τον Κόμη για την κακή οργάνωση της εκδήλωσης - νομίζω ότι δεν είχαν προβλέψει ότι θα υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη προσέλευση.
> 
> Και τώρα, για να "διασκεδάσουμε" λίγο, βρίσκω εντελώς ειρωνικό που ο συνάδελφος rogne σχολιάζει ενώ μάλλον δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι το θέμα ήταν για τη μετάφραση ΑΠΟ τα ελληνικά ΠΡΟΣ τα αγγλικά, άρα δεν αναφέρθηκε ποτέ ότι οι situationnistes (αφού προτιμάει τον γαλλικό όρο) μεταφράζονται ως "καταστασιαστές". Αυτό που ειπώθηκε είναι ότι μεταφράζοντας κείμενο τεχνοκριτικού όπου βρέθηκε ο όρος αυτός δεν ήταν δύσκολο να βρει η μεταφράστρια ότι είναι "situationists" στα αγγλικά. Ούτε ειπώθηκε ότι "υπάρχει ένας δυσνόητος θεωρητικός της τέχνης, που έχει γράψει ιδίως για τη σχέση του έργου τέχνης με την τεχνολογία, ονόματι Μπέντζαμιν". Είπε ότι ρώτησε τον έλληνα τεχνοκριτικό τι εννοεί όταν λέει ότι "ο πυρήνας της σκέψης του Μπέντζαμιν (ναι, ο Walter Benjamin, ξέρουμε ποιος είναι) είναι ομοιοπαθητικός". Και ενώ μπορώ ν' αποδώσω τη σύγχυση του rogne στην κακή ακουστική και τα μικρόφωνα που χαλούσαν κάθε τρεις και λίγο, δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω την προθυμία του να ειρωνευτεί δημόσια μια συνάδελφό του βάσει λανθασμένων στοιχείων.



Δεν μας τα είπε όμως ποτέ τα σωστά η συνάδελφος, κι ας την άκουγε και τόσος φοιτητόκοσμος... Ειρωνεία στην ειρωνεία, χάθηκε η μπάλα. Και μείνανε οι καταστασιαστές, ο Μπέντζαμιν και ο δυσεύρετος Ζοντορόφσκι (αν τον άκουσα σωστά αυτόν και δεν έφταιγαν πάλι τα μικρόφωνα). Συνέχισα λοιπόν κι εγώ στο ίδιο ειρωνικό πνεύμα, που συμφωνώ ότι είναι κακό πράγμα όταν το καταχράται κανείς.


----------

